# acele posta servisi(aps)



## valo__fan

slm arkadaşlar lütfen yardm edermisiniz ingilizce'ye acele posta servisi nasl söylenir?


yardmnz için şimdiden tşkler bu forumu seviorum


----------



## ukuca

PTT'nin sitesinde "Express Mail Service" diye geçiyor. Şöyle bir açıklama yazılmış:
_Express Mail Service is a postal service offered for the items to be delivered in the fastest way to the addressee and which are subject to special charge; and items sent through this service are called "Express Mail Items", shortly “EMS”._
Ayrıca: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Express_mail


----------



## valo__fan

tşk ederm=))


----------



## Tabac

In the States, it used to be called "special delivery". I believe that it included middle-of-the-night delivery!  I'm not sure if that term is used any more or not.


----------



## webirmen

express postal delivery
special-delivery mail
special delivery


----------



## Tabac

webirmen said:


> express postal delivery
> special-delivery mail
> special delivery


Forumlara hoş geldiniz, webirmen.


----------



## webirmen

Teşekürler Tabac hoşbuldum.


----------

